# Info on species of Tarantulas found in the Philippines



## pa3k_87 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello!

I grew up in the Philippines and migrated to Canada like 5 years ago. Over a year ago, I got hooked into keeping Ts and now I have 24 in total. Growing up in the Philippines, I never realized we have some Ts there also. I always know we have a lot of huge spiders there, but I've never seen a tarantula. A couple of months ago, I bought a Selenobrachys philippinus from Tarantula Canada, and that got me craving for more info on tarantulas found in the Philippines. Unfortunately, I couldnt really find a lot of info online. I just wonder if you guys know any more species, where they are found in the Philippines, and probably their care. I just noticed another addition to the price list for Tarantula Canada, the Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay. This T was from the same island I grew up in!

Hopefully, I'll get to observe some Ts in their natural habitat when I visit the Philippines December, next year.

Thanks!  :biggrin:


----------



## globeswitch143 (Oct 24, 2011)

hi kababayan..im paul, im currently living in mindanao..i assume you understand tagalog, so here's a link on our local petfinder with a topic about t's in our motherland { http://philippinepetfinder.com/foru...t=170343&sid=977934216d13d44bc03645bca83ecce5 } hope this helps.. if your from panay, ti, intindihan mo ni, mau kpa da damu access sa mga tarantula, kmi tana di, kung wala dako nga kwarta, wala man tarantula eh..hehehe.. halong


----------



## grayzone (Oct 24, 2011)

that blue panay is beautiful... makes me wanna do some research too... may have to start lookin for one here in the states


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks gid Paul! Nami tuod di sa Canada kay damo ako access sa lain lain nga species. Galing, mostly super mahal man kay gina pangita ko mga captive bred. Mostly ang mga Ts ko subong mga beginner species lang, di gani naka tsamba lang sa price. Lol! Wala ko gani kabalo until recently nga may mga tarantula man ta gali sa Pinas. So, subong amo naman na gina aim ko nga ma-collect. Hopefully damo maka breed sang aton species para mag nubo man price nila. Thanks again!

---------- Post added 10-25-2011 at 11:34 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> that blue panay is beautiful... makes me wanna do some research too... may have to start lookin for one here in the states


Yeah, Panay blues looks awesome! I think Ken the bug guy has them for like $60, not really sure. I'll definitely get one from Tarantula Canada for my next order. Hopefully there will be more breeders of tarantula species from the Philippines so the price won't be as high.


----------



## globeswitch143 (Oct 26, 2011)

barato lang tana di ang iban na tarantula na native sa aton..may ara ko lima ka samarae,libre lang gani ni sa pagbakal ko lateralis colony....may ga.ship man di pakadto da sa inyo..try mo sa philippinepetfinder..may naga.ship overseas..your welcome!!


----------



## eich go (Oct 26, 2011)

im located in cebu philippines!! p.baeri(philippine dwarf tarantula) are common in our place!!


----------



## Scourge (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of nice species from the philippines:
http://www.the-t-store.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13425&hl=palawan

Though as far as I know, only the sp. Palawan is available in captivity.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 28, 2011)

globeswitch143 said:


> barato lang tana di ang iban na tarantula na native sa aton..may ara ko lima ka samarae,libre lang gani ni sa pagbakal ko lateralis colony....may ga.ship man di pakadto da sa inyo..try mo sa philippinepetfinder..may naga.ship overseas..your welcome!!


Mayu kung barato and iban nga specie sa inyo eh! Hulaton ko lang kung makapuli ko next year para makapangita man ko da. Gusto ko man gani iban pa nga inverts galing daw budlay na di mangita sa Toronto Kay may gin pass nga bylaw nga illegal na halos tanan except sa iban nga feeders like crickets, mealworms, superworms, kag hornworms. Maski roaches gani kag mantids illegal na... Technically and mga tarantula ko di illegal man ni gani...

---------- Post added 10-27-2011 at 10:04 PM ----------




Scourge said:


> Here are a couple of nice species from the philippines:
> http://www.the-t-store.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13425&hl=palawan
> 
> Though as far as I know, only the sp. Palawan is available in captivity.


I think the first one looks awesome! Although the other two aren't bad... Would love to have them all. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Boy Damang (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: T's in the Philippines*

hi! Im from Davao City Philippines, What Philippine T's species do you have Sir?


----------

